# Your thoughts



## countryboy (Dec 7, 2008)

I am wondering the doe on the top is suppose to be about 2 months along but the way she is acting I would this she is futher along could someone tell me what they think.As for the one on the bottom I bought her and she suppose to be breed when I bought her that would make her almost 3 months do ya'll think she is breed or not?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the top on isnt much further along then 2 months or she would have an udder starting.

Does the bottom doe have an udder starting? kind of looks like its possible she does but cant tell for sure with that picture.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Both bred, but for how far along. :shrug: :shrug:


----------

